# moschen mit 2händern lohneswert



## boolittle (21. November 2008)

Hallo allerseits, 

ich beginnen in wenigen tagen war-online zu spielen und bin mir in meiner klassenwahl noch nich ganz einz. 
Daher möchte ich gerne wissen ob es spass macht nen schwartzorc nicht als tank sondern als dd zu spielen und vorallem ob das auch sinn macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dazu möcht ich gerne eure meinungen hören, am bessten leute mit erfahrung


und auch noch wichtig keine flaimer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rogar (21. November 2008)

boolittle schrieb:


> ob es spass macht nen schwartzorc nicht als tank sondern als dd zu spielen und vorallem ob das auch sinn macht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




nein


----------



## Kiyon (21. November 2008)

nein sinn macht es nicht und nutzvoll für die gruppe auch nicht


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. November 2008)

Mit 'nem 2 Händer kannst du rummoschen, wenn du alleine PvE machen möchtest... in der Gruppe ist ein Schild immer besser, 2 Händige Tanks die gern DDs sein möchten frisst mein Hammer am liebsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (13. Dezember 2008)

Schmalspurige Aussagen von Leuten, die meinen, sie haben den ultimativen Plan und wer nur ein bisschen davon abweicht, der hat keine Ahnung. Wenn ein Zweihänder völlig sinnlos wäre, dann hätten sie ihn wohl auch nicht reinprogrammiert.

Und diese dämliche Aussage: "Tanks, die DD's sein wollen", die kann ich auch nicht mehr hören. Natürlich wird ein Tank kein DD. Davon wird aber auch fast kein Schwanz ausgehen, der als Tank mit Zweihand rumläuft.
Tatsache ist in meinen Augen, daß ein Tank mit Zweihandwaffe sehr wohl Sinn machen kann. Aber er kann nicht den selben Zweck erfüllen, wie ein Tank mit Schild. Trotzdem kann er in vielen Fällen effektiver in einen Pöpel stoßen und dort mithelfen, die Heilerketten zu lichten. Es gibt oft Situationen, in denen gerade ein Tank mit Zweihand ideal dafür ist. Weil alles andere, sei es Hexenkriegerin oder what ever aufgrund mangelnder Rüstung sofort umgehustet wird. 

Das ganze hängt auch von der Größe der Gruppe ab. In einer großen Menge ist es in meinen Augen besser, wenn da beide Sorten anzutreffen sind. Rennst du mit ner 5er Gruppe rum, dann ist Schild erste Wahl. Kann man zum Glück ja wechseln. 

Aber das Tanks mit Zweihänder generell sinnlos sind, ist eine schwachsinnige Aussage von schwachsinnigen Leuten, die meinen, sie haben den taktischen Kampf erfunden.

So, daß musste mal raus.

/flame


----------



## Katalmacht (13. Dezember 2008)

Ganz erlich... jeder soll spielen wie er will die Leute müssen nur mal verstehen das eine 2H Waffe einen Tank nicht atomatisch zum DD macht der schadenzuwachs gegenüber einer 1H Waffe ist maximal 15 -20%. Im Gegenzug verliert man 20 - 30% blockchance + etwaige Skills die nur mit Schild funzen und einen nochmal zäher machen. Es nimmt sich nicht so viel, natürlich aber umsomehr Gegner vorallem wenn sie höherlevelig sind machen sich dan ohne Schild schneller bemerkbar.

Das einzige was mich an den 2H Usern oft stört ist das sie meinen sie spielen einen DD und agieren deshalb nicht wie es ein Tank tun sollte.
Ich persönlich werde nie einen 2Händer in die Hand nehmen weil es sogut wie keinen Vorteil bringt für mich als RDS .

Ich halt ja wie schon oft hier erwähnt nicht viel von den Damage Stats im Szenario ich will aber erwähnen das ich meistens 20 - 30 k mehr DMG mache als ein großteil RDS die mit 2Händer rumlaufen vieleicht liegts daran das ich länger stehe  gucke mir am Ende oft die Tode an und da haben so manche 5 -x und ich gradmal 1nen... liegt woll auch dran das Tanks ohne Schild als erstes gezergt werden. Es gibt natürlich ausnahmen...



lg


----------



## Rogar (15. Dezember 2008)

wenn se endlich mal den knock down auf 1hand legen, hat sich das thema 2hand eh gegessen. das ist die einzige fähigkeit die mich ab und zu gegen caster zum 2hand spielen verleitet. alles andere geht mit 1hand besser, auch wenns bissi länger dauert


----------



## RunAz (16. Dezember 2008)

meine erfahrungen haben mir gezeigt das sich 1h und 2h relativ wenig nimmt..da ich als 1h-händer einfach viel mehr zeit habe dmg zu machen steh ich am ende gleichwertig was die schadenszahlen angeht mit 2h-schwarzorks..einfach weil diese sich oft zurückziehen müssen in situationen..wo ich meinen spellreflect anwerfe und selbst im blocken noch schaden farmen kann..und jeder der einen schwarzork schonmal im fokus mit spellreflect erlebt hat weiss wie schnell sich der schaden in die höhe schrauben kann..

aber ich denke mal hier ist der wichtigste faktor der spieler hinterm monitor..denn skill ist immer noch das mass aller dinge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg runAz


----------



## Kontinuum (27. Dezember 2008)

2h hat vorteile gegenüber 1h und schild und andersrum, wenn ihr überall so pauschalisiert prost mahlzeit; Tatsache ist, dass man (ich spreche vom t1/t2/t3) als Tank weit mehr beachtung findet, wenn man mit ner 2h etwas mehr schaden auf die heiler/caster macht; Jmd. der keinen schaden macht, kann man ja auch ignorieren, insofern geht das aggro ziehen an sich im rvr einfach etwas besser, wenn man zweihänder nimmt; Ich habe mit meinem chosen auch erst mit schild gespielt, gerade weil ich nicht als "noob" ankommen wollte, daraufhin habe ich eifnach mal selber rumprobiert ohne mich von irgednwelchen "Pro-Gamern" *gg* beeinflußen zu lassen und gemerkt, dass ich in den sc's (mit lvl15) mit ca. 70k dmg. schon vor einigen anderen dd's war, allein dadurch, dass ich länger stehe, heilung gekriegt hab und die heiler gedefft habe, fühle ich mich einfach "brauchbar" und nützlich... Das ist einfach geschmackssache, mir gefällt es besser mit zweihändern, nicht nur wegen des styles. Meines Wissens hält der BO sogar noch mehr aus, als der chosen von daher ist das noch eher ein beweggrund dazu auf 2h zu gehen...


----------



## Rogar (27. Dezember 2008)

wieder mal jemand der versucht chosen dps mit bo zu vergleichen...

vergiss den sülz einfach, der bo macht weitaus weniger dps und hat sogut wie keine special 2hand oder dmg abilities.


----------



## Kontinuum (28. Dezember 2008)

Rogar schrieb:


> wieder mal jemand der versucht chosen dps mit bo zu vergleichen...
> 
> vergiss den sülz einfach, der bo macht weitaus weniger dps und hat sogut wie keine special 2hand oder dmg abilities.



Oh, entschuldige, insofern muss ich halt einräumen, dass ich einfach mal getippt hatte, dass die tanks sich nicht sooo stark voneinander unterscheiden; Beim Chosen ist wirklich ein deutlich spürbarer Dmg.-boost mit 2h zu verzeichnen, und ich "tanke" auch besser im RvR, da es eben dazu mich anzugreifen eine größere motivation gibt ^^.

Gruß Konti


----------



## Rogar (28. Dezember 2008)

der chosen hat auch so lustige spielereien wie 15% mehr crit mit 2hand etc, styles die nicht verfehlen können usw.

all dieses besitz der blackorc allerdings nicht.

die tanks unterscheiden sich teilweise sehr stark voneinander.

dafür wird ein chosen auch nie mit den defftank fähigkeiten eines bo mithalten können.

wenn du nen dps vergleich antreten willst dann höchstens zwischen chosen und blackguard.


----------



## Kontinuum (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab keinen dmg. vergleich angetreten, ich habe ja nur den chosen mit 1h + schild und 2h verglichen ; )


----------



## Grolik (30. Dezember 2008)

Hallo
Weiters kann man man mit dem Ork im RvR oder im Szenario auch nicht lange ohne Heiler im Rücken überstehen, da die Feurios dich einfach niederbrennen.
Ich finde ein Ork ist gut im PvM aber nicht für PvP geeignet.
Was soll ich mit meinen Hass machen wenn der Spieler einfach wegrennt.


----------



## heretik (30. Dezember 2008)

Grolik schrieb:


> Was soll ich mit meinen Hass machen wenn der Spieler einfach wegrennt.



Den Spieler nicht wegrennen lassen.

Und ich mag was verpasst haben weil mein eigener BO noch im T2 hockt, aber... welcher Hass?


----------



## Grolik (31. Dezember 2008)

heretik schrieb:


> Den Spieler nicht wegrennen lassen.
> 
> Und ich mag was verpasst haben weil mein eigener BO noch im T2 hockt, aber... welcher Hass?




Ich meinte Verärgern oder Herausforderung ............


----------



## Grubby. (1. Januar 2009)

nen schwarzork solltest du aufjedenfall als tank spielen. weil mit 2h würde ich sagen zählt schwarzork mehr als dd und ich vermute dass die meisten leute für ihre gruppen lieber zauberer, magus, hexenkriegerin, ... als dd bevorzugen.


----------



## Rorgak (3. Januar 2009)

Wenn ein Schwarzork eines nicht kann dann Schaden machen, verkriech dich hinter deinem Schild und hoffe das du geheilt wirst.


----------



## Brandschaza (5. Januar 2009)

Eins muss man aber zugeben: was Auswahl bei 2h waffen beim BO anbelangt ist ja echt mies!!
bin jetzt lvl 24 und habe erst 2 verschiedene 2h gesehn (habe bis 24 deff gezockt) ich muss sagen ich hau bös was raus mit off skill auch in verbindung mit schild! nur das ich ab und zu blocken kann und meine schildmauer anmach. ich hau grad gut rein und jeder der sagt versteck dich hinterm schild dem kann ich nur sagen: MAUL HALT`N WAAAGH!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kezman1 (19. Januar 2009)

Also ich laufe persönlich nur mit dem Schild herum, vorallem in sc sind Schilde von Vorteil für Heiler und mich selber


----------



## Deward (7. Februar 2009)

Da ich regelmäßig zwischen Deff-Skillung "da Hätestä" mit Schild und "da Schläga" -Skillung mit 2 Hand wechsel, kann ich zu beiden Skillungen ein Urteil abgeben.

2-Hand macht mir persönlich viel mehr Spass im Open PVP und im Szenario. Damagezahlen v. 120K am Ende des SZ sind keine Seltenheit, trotzdem ist man vom Damage her, hinter einem gleich ausgerüsteten DD. Vorausgesetzt die DDs liegen nicht das halbe SZ im Dreck. Im SZ switche ich zwischen BO-Buff "DaGrößte" (wenn Massenfight angesagt ist) und "DaHärste".

Im Open-PVP und speziell im 1vs1 (gibt es leider viel zu selten - schade, dass die Gegner weglaufen und das Duell scheuen) gibt es als BO wenig zu fürchten. Speziell mit relativ hohen Rufrang kann man bis "dreifacha Treffa" im "Da Schläga" Tree skillen und gleichzeitig einige Punkte in DaHärsta stecken, damit der Buff "DaHärteste" auch mir mehr als 1000 pts heilt. Gegnerische Schildtanks können nicht so schnell Damage austeilen, wie ich mich hochheile. Die restlichen Fähigkeiten und Taktiken sollte jeder BO selber für sich entdecken...

Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen: Ja, moschen mit 2-händer ist lohnenswert. Aber nur für PVP.

Für PVE -speziell für Instanzen- gilt, dass der BO ein reiner Defftank ist und genau hier sensationelle Fähigkeiten wie "Triffst mich nicht", Schildwall etc hat.
Zum Damage machen gibt es weit bessere Charaktere. Und bei Instanzen kommt es darauf an, sich auf seine Stäken zu konzentrieren.

mfg

Deward


----------



## Ethernos (12. Februar 2009)

Deward schrieb:


> Da ich regelmäßig zwischen Deff-Skillung "da Hätestä" mit Schild und "da Schläga" -Skillung mit 2 Hand wechsel, kann ich zu beiden Skillungen ein Urteil abgeben.
> 
> 2-Hand macht mir persönlich viel mehr Spass im Open PVP und im Szenario. Damagezahlen v. 120K am Ende des SZ sind keine Seltenheit, trotzdem ist man vom Damage her, hinter einem gleich ausgerüsteten DD. Vorausgesetzt die DDs liegen nicht das halbe SZ im Dreck. Im SZ switche ich zwischen BO-Buff "DaGrößte" (wenn Massenfight angesagt ist) und "DaHärste".
> 
> ...





Ja ich spiele schwertmeister und auch wenn ich nicht 100 % die gleichen Skills habe wie der Ork,ist das so in ungefähr richtig,was Deward hier schreibt.Der Schwarzork kann durchaus mit 2h rumlaufen und trotzdem noch sehr gut defensiv werte haben,nur wird ihn dann halt bisschen der schaden fehlen aber das kommt dann darauf an was du  machen möchtest.Da gibt es verschiedene Spielweisen, 

eine wäre komplett auf Stärke Kampgeschick Leben zu gehen und Defensiv attribute komplett zu vernachlässigen.Wie verhälst du dich im Rvr ?

Simpel warte bis die Defensiven Tanks vorne sind und dann mit den DDs mit ,Hexenkriegerin oder Chaosbarbar,vorlaufen.Gib einem von beiden bewachen 50% seines Schadens kriegst du .
Geh aufs gleiche Ziel wie sie und fang mit dem Schlag der Kampfgeschick erhöht an ,danach die Rüstung reduzieren und schon ist der erste down.Dann immer so weiter und wenn du merkst das du nicht mehr gegen geheilt wirst zurückziehen neugruppieren.Kannst natürlich auch diesen BereichsSchadensschlag machen wenn du merkst der Chaosbarbar auf Schaden für  mehrere Ziele geskillt ist um ihn zusätzlich zu unterstützen.

Dann die 2te die nimmst halt in Leben,Widerstand,Kampfgeschick oder Initiative und Resistenzen,rest is dir überlassen.Acht noch darauf Items mit +% parieren anzuziehen und der Schaden wird sich in grenzen halten.Du rennst halt mit vor und unterstützt die Ziele der Def Tanks .Beschützen kannste verteilen wie de willst.Aufgabe is Rüstung reduzieren Nahkampf gruppe buffen ,und so tun als ob.

Ja richtig so tun als ob manche rennen schon wenn se nen tank mit 2h Waffe sehen weil sie dann schaden erwarten.Der  Ork hat  ne Menge unterstützende Skills,das hätte ich auch gerne mit meinem Schwertmeister.Wenn ich mir die Taktiken vom Schwarzork angucke das ist schon also die hätte ich auch gerne,mal von den skills ganz zu schweigen.

Skills Härta gehtz nich’ Rüstung erhöehen
	Schnappt se euch mehr Ap für alle
        Rettet meinä Haut Widerstand noch mehr erhöhen
        Herausforderung reduziert von 3 Zielen den schaden um 30%



Das sind nur 2 von X beliebigen spielweisen,spiel mal mit den Taktiken rum und den Moral fähigkeiten rum,du wirst das passende finden.Bau dir deinen Charackter auf die entprechende Spielweise auf,die du spielen möchtest.
Und schau dier an was die Skills oder Taktiken für Attribute oder Chancen verbessern, wenn du das dann noch über die Ausrüstung erhöhst ,wirste schnell merken wie imba nen skilled player ist.Aber wie gesagt ich spiel Schwertmeister ,ich kann dir nur begrenzte Tipps zur Spielweise geben.

Der Ork ist meiner Meinung der beste Tank im ganzen Spiel vom Style sowie auch von den Fähigkeiten her.
Frag einfach mal nen Bo in der Stadt oder schau dir seine Spielweise und seine Ausrüstung an,wenn du mit einem guten im Szenario bist.

Aber verabschiede dich davon auf Platz der 1 Schadensliste zu stehen da müssten die Magier usw.afk sein damit das zustande kommt.



cya


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (24. Mai 2009)

2Handwaffe nu besser geworden?!


----------



## Pantezza (25. Mai 2009)

wen du spalta spielst vl, als BO forget 2h


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (26. Mai 2009)

Bitte was?


----------



## .Kabo (28. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atv8tfL0_e0

So schlecht ist der DMG doch garned?


----------



## Pantezza (29. Mai 2009)

@ vorposter:
da du es als frage formulierst bist du dir also unsicher ob es wirklichs timmt das er dam macht

vorschlag: bring argumente warum er 2h dam macht und sinnig is und ich entkräfte sie

hab hier im BO forum schon sooft zeugs zu schildorks geschrieben das ich einfach keinen bock mehr ahb nochnen aufsatz darüber zu verfassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

